# Next seasons hope



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres a upto date photo of my pup i bred, she is 3/4 whippet X 1/4 bedlington, she will be my rabbiting dog for next season, she has all ready had a few bunnies, she is 10months out now, Im looking forward to running this little **** as she can run, jeff

Bella


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good looking dog pal


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Great confirmation on the gyp. Keep us posted on her victories... Frogman


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, she has been a nice fat puppy, i like a bit of weight on them as pups, and dont like to start them too early, too many dogs are started too young and are blown out by the time they are 3 year old, shes a nice pup, jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff, would like to know how do you buy/adopt a puppy in UK? Barely see any pet shops around and saw them priced over a grand... =(


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Jeff, would like to know how do you buy/adopt a puppy in UK? Barely see any pet shops around and saw them priced over a grand... =(


Pet shops dont sell pups now, jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Pet shops dont sell pups now, jeff


well... maybe... it is priced over a grand but empty cage >.<


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice-looking dog there Jeff. I hope you two can get out and do some damage soon enough. Of course I would like to see the end result if you do.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice looking Dog there Jeff.


----------

